# rowing machine on back day?



## Claudette (Sep 4, 2002)

I like to do the rowing machine on back day, after my workouts b/c it really feels like I'm finishing off my back routine. Is this too much, considering my back routines usually consist of all the exercises in DP's back routine--only not as heavy of course.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2002)

Rows are the mainstay of my own back routine...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Claudette *_
> I like to do the rowing machine on back day, after my workouts b/c it really feels like I'm finishing off my back routine. Is this too much, considering my back routines usually consist of all the exercises in DP's back routine--only not as heavy of course.



you'll know if it's to much when ya do it, or maybe the next day


----------



## KarlW (Sep 5, 2002)

Although your'e obviously using your back muscles aren't the rowing machines mainly a cardio workout ?
So, I would say if your goal is to do cardio after the weights than it's probably OK. On the other hand though, it could be detremental to your efforts on the weights, I know if bulking is the goal it would be. So I guess I'm saying it would depend on your goals.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 5, 2002)

I sometimes use it to warm up before back but I don't see any benifit doing it after other than the stretch you get from it. 

That is, if your talking about the cardio rowing machine.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 5, 2002)

My goal right now is maintenance, so I guess it's OK. Thanks guys!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh cardio...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KarlW *_
> Although your'e obviously using your back muscles aren't the rowing machines mainly a cardio workout ?
> So, I would say if your goal is to do cardio after the weights than it's probably OK. On the other hand though, it could be detremental to your efforts on the weights, I know if bulking is the goal it would be. So I guess I'm saying it would depend on your goals.


 I don't use the row for cardio, throw a large amount of wieght on and it's suprising how much it punishes your back.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 5, 2002)

I think she's talking about the cardio rowing machine but I'm not sure.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Claudette *_
> I like to do the rowing machine on back day, after my workouts b/c it really feels like I'm finishing off my back routine.



what do you mean by that?

because you get a pump?


----------



## Fit Freak (Sep 5, 2002)

Guys...she's talking about the rower (cardio) like a Concept II.

I think it's a great workout, just make sure it doesn't make you feel overtrained since it uses more muscles than traditional cardio equipment such as the stairclimber or treadmill.

Best approach...go with how it feels and what seems to work the best for you.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

OIC  It's all becoming clear now


----------

